# Rising China military force, PLA Army/Navy/Airforce Power pics



## cnleio

PLA Army / Navy / Airforce Power, the "Paper Tiger" China show its dragon claws in the pic.  "Made in China" weapons & equipments China have many and build more.

We have been tired of one tank/aircraft/ship in the pic, the battle is determined by attack groups/fleets one single strong weapon is so weak. let's show China tank groups / fighter fleets / warship fleets to the world. Welcome to add PLA Power pics in this thread, i suggest in the pic:

1. PLA Army tanks at least > 5x

2. PLAAF fighters/helicopters at least > 4x

3. PLAN warships at least > 4x

4. PLAN submarines at least > 2x

5. PLA missile launchers/vehicles at least > 4x


We wanna see the POWER and NUMBERS, Thank you very much~!


2013 World GDP








2014 Military Expenditure







2012 World arms exporter

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

PLAN 1st Aircraft Carrier Strick Group, CV16 Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLAN warships fleet, 052C/ 051C/ 052B/ 054A/ 053/ Sovremenny class etc ... 2009 PLAN Marine parade in East China Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

PLAN 039/ 039B AIP and Kilo sub fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

PLAN 092 and 094 nuclear subs












PLAN old Ming class subs











PLAN 039 / 039A/B sub base















092 / Kilo / Ming sub fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

PLAN warships fleet in West Pacific

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLAN 022 stealth missile boart fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cnleio

Naval aviation Su-30mk2 fleet 





















PLAAF and Naval aviation Su-30mkk fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Su-30mkk fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

China Top Gun: Navy CV16 & J-15

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Su-27/ J-11/ J-11B fighter fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Su-27/ Su-27UBK/ J-11/ J-11B fighter fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Su-27/ J-11/ J-11B fighter fleet 





























PLAAF J-11 fighters fly over Mount Qomolangma in Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10A fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Su-27/ Su-27ubk/ J-11/ J-11B fighter fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-11/ J-11B fighter fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10A fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10A/ J-10S fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10A/ J-10S fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10A/ J-10S fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Naval Airforce JH-7A bomber/fighter fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Su-30 / J-11 fighter fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF KJ-200 / J-11 fighter fleet 













===================================================================

@atatwolf take cheap stealth corvette and ur small samurai sword to China, Chinese can give u a BIG WELCOME !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF HQ-9/ HQ-16/ S-300MPU anti-aircraft missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Informant

Beautiful. Glorious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

now that's what I call power projection

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brutas

China has made great progress. Any plan to send ships to Mediterranean or Atlantic (at least for power projection) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Brutas said:


> China has made great progress. Any plan to send ships to Mediterranean or Atlantic (at least for power projection) ?


No, why would we want to do that? Europe is still our friend despite alliance with Russian.


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> No, why would we want to do that? Europe is still our friend despite alliance with Russian.


Only interests between countries, there are no eternal friends. My friend ！

Last year China ever sent a 071 LPD to Mediterranean visiting local nations, 2014.02 sent a 054A FFG to Syria joining U.N mission (protect & supervise Syria's chemical weapons ship ).

2014.02 in Mediterranean, 054A "Yan Cheng" and PLAN Marines escorted Syria's chemical weapons ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Eagle 90

cnleio said:


> PLAN 1st Aircraft Carrier Strick Group, CV16 Fleet.



This fleet should be doing its survey in Arabian Gulf, Arabian Sea and as well as in Indian Ocean too..


----------



## cnleio

Black Eagle 90 said:


> This fleet should be doing its survey in Arabian Gulf, Arabian Sea and as well as in Indian Ocean too..


I afraid it won't happen, coz

1. China produce dozens of Naval J-15 fighters need time.
2. 1st CV16 is PLAN's aircraft carrier train platform, so usually it will be deployed near China coast in East China Sea or South China Sea.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

cnleio said:


> I afraid it won't happen, coz
> 
> 1. China produce dozens of Naval J-15 fighters need time.
> 2. 1st CV16 is PLAN's aircraft carrier train platform, so usually it will be deployed near China coast in East China Sea or South China Sea.



But China needs to deploy its Destroyers in Arabian Sea, Arabian Gulf and in Indian ocean.


----------



## cnleio

Black Eagle 90 said:


> But China needs to deploy its Destroyers in Arabian Sea, Arabian Gulf and in Indian ocean.


PLAN deploy a special mission fleet (Generally 3x warships) in Gulf of Aden, is to anti-piracy and protect China energy lines on the sea. Whithout any foreign military base, it's hard for PLAN to deploy warships on above seas coz lack logistics & supply.

China is a West Pacific nation, our threats mainly come from the East. Now PLAN only has <20x DDGs and 30+x FFGs, lack enough big-sized warships to deploy foreign sea. It need time to build more like 052C/D and 055 DDGs , 054B or 057 FFGs.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

cnleio said:


> PLAN deploy a special mission fleet (Generally 3x warships) in Gulf of Aden, is to anti-piracy and protect China energy lines on the sea. Whithout any foreign military base, it's hard for PLAN to deploy warships on above seas coz lack logistics & supply.
> 
> China is a West Pacific nation, our threats mainly come from the East. Now PLAN only has <20x DDGs and 30+x FFGs, lack enough big-sized warships to deploy foreign sea. It need time to build more like 052C/D and 055 DDGs , 054B or 057 FFGs.


I am sure it can as Pakistan will going to develop Two Naval bases in both Gwadar city and Jiwani along with huge Shipyards there. So they can stationed these ships on regular basis.


----------



## cnleio

Black Eagle 90 said:


> I am sure it can as Pakistan will going to develop Two Naval bases in both Gwadar city and Jiwani along with huge Shipyards there. So they can stationed these ships on regular basis.


It need spend time to finish the building project, and China also need build more ships.

PLAAF J-10A/ J-10S fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Eagle 90

cnleio said:


> It need spend time to finish the building project, and China also need build more ships.


How much China invested in Gwadar port? Pakistan might be interested in giving back the money which might be not more than $200 Million.

How much money would be required for PN to build two Naval Bases in East and West of Gwadar and Jiwani; also these 4 naval bases each having Shipyards with 5 Dry docks. So 4 Naval Bases with 4 Mega Shipyards; how much time and cost will be required?


----------



## cnleio

Black Eagle 90 said:


> How much China invested in Gwadar port? Pakistan might be interested in giving back the money which might be not more than $200 Million.


I don't know, i spent a little time to read economy&investment news, u need google it.
I believe China invest Gwadar port is win-win for both two nations. Except military base, the oil can directly into China from Gwadar port to XinJiang by land transportation, *reduce risk through the Malacca and save time.*

Chinese did a good deal with Pakistan. *China try to reduce oil and cargo risk by sea transportation, and Pakistan will get benefits from land transportation between Gwadar port and China XinJiang to develop ur local economy and increase jobs.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Black Eagle 90 said:


> How much money would be required for PN to build two Naval Bases in East and West of Gwadar and Jiwani; also these 4 naval bases each having Shipyards with 5 Dry docks. So 4 Naval Bases with 4 Mega Shipyards; how much time and cost will be required?



U need a real economist, im sorry not me. Millions of money is easy, the problem is u need years to train and study ur engineers and skilled workers, ship-building technology and skill is priceless and will spend most time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Su-30mkk fighters fleet 

















PLAAF J-11/ J-11B fighters fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-11/ J-11B fighters fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-11/ J-11B fighters fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10A fighters fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10A fighters fleet

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10A fighters fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Naval Airforce JH-7A bomber/fighter fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Naval Airforce JH-7A bomber/fighter fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Naval Airforce & PLAAF J-8II fighter fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF JL-8 jet trainer fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

@cnleio What Fighter Jets you use to support your Navy ?


----------



## cnleio

Zarvan said:


> @cnleio What Fighter Jets you use to support your Navy ?


Naval Airforce:
24x Su-30mk2 fighters (main anti-ship)
200+x JH-7A fighters (main anti-ship)
30+x J-10A fighters (building more)
some H-6 bombers (main anti-ship)
some J-8II fighters (start to retire)
J-15 mass production, need time to deploy on CV16.

Now total near 400x for Naval Airforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-11 fighters fleet 












PLAAF J-10A/ J-10S fighters fleet 









Future ...


----------



## Brutas

Beast said:


> No, why would we want to do that? Europe is still our friend despite alliance with Russian.



Projection of Power has nothing to do with friend or foe. Today's foe can be tomorrow's friend. Notion is to let the world know that Chinese armed forces has come of age and they are ready to play a bigger role in world affairs. Sending fleets overseas lets others know China is a global power broker & no more a regional Samurai. Smaller nations like Britain, France and others routinely projects their power even though their military strength is miniscule compared to the Chinese. Even Turkey & Iran in Mideast is sending their fleets overseas routinely beyond their region.

Uncle Sam has fleets traversing the globe just for the purpose to project it's might irrespective of the region being friend or foe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAN warship fleet


----------



## cnleio

PLAN warship fleet


----------



## cnleio

PLAN warship fleet


----------



## cnleio

Naval Airforce Su-30mk2 & PLAAF Su-30mkk fighters fleet 












Naval Airforce JH-7A bomber/fighter fleet 
















PLAAF J-10A/ J-10S fighters fleet 













PLAAF J-8II fighters fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Naval Airforce JH-7A bomber/fighter fleet








PLAAF J-10A fighters fleet







PLAAF J-8II fighters fleet












PLAAF J-7G fighters fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Naval Airforce & PLAAF H-6 D/H/K bombers fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Naval Airforce & PLAAF H-6 D/H/K bombers fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Naval Airforce & PLAAF H-6 D/H/K bombers fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

@atatwolf Where r u ? Just show up and let me see ur face now. Ur stealth corvette and small samurai sword carry on, show ur toys before our bros.* WOLF ?!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army WZ-10 armed helicopters fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army WZ-10 armed helicopters fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black Eagle 90

So does China has the capacity to welcome KSA, UAE, Jordan and Oman like countries to do R&D and JV?


----------



## cnleio

Black Eagle 90 said:


> So does China has the capacity to welcome KSA, UAE, Jordan and Oman like countries to do R&D and JV?


Of course, welcome. Right now there's SAC J-31 N.o31001 project, it will be a good plane.
What's equipment these nations interested ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army WZ-10 armed helicopters fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

cnleio said:


> PLA Army WZ-10 armed helicopters fleet




dear santa...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army WZ-10 armed helicopters fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army WZ-10 armed helicopters fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army WZ-10 armed helicopters fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army WZ-9 armed helicopters fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army WZ-9 armed helicopters fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> PLA Army WZ-9 armed helicopters fleet


what is the price of WZ-9 armed version ?


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


> what is the price of WZ-9 armed version ?


Z-9 price about 24 million RMB == 4million U.S dollar, WZ-9 not expensive so much.
I think WZ-9 price 5~6million U.S dollar including HJ-9 anti-tank missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> Z-9 price about 24 million RMB == 4million U.S dollar, WZ-9 not expensive so much.
> I think WZ-9 price 5~6million U.S dollar including HJ-9 anti-tank missiles.


only $5-6 million  ! ! ! are you sure ?  if it is only $5-6 million each only then BD could easily buy 10 units of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


> only $5-6 million  ! ! ! are you sure ?  if it is only $5-6 million each only then BD could easily buy 10 units of it


I know the Z-9 'made in China' is 24million RMB about 4million U.S dollar, so WZ-9 ... export version should ask NORINCO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> I know the Z-9 is 24million RMB about 4million U.S dollar, so WZ-9 ...


what is the price of WZ-10 ?


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


> what is the price of WZ-10 ?


As China media reported, WZ-10 'made in China' price 180million RMB about 30million U.S dollar. So WZ-10 ... export version also should ask NORINCO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

We still need the Z-20 to come in and get 1,000+ of those, then we need a heavy attack helicopter and a heavy transport helicopter. hundrds pf each would be good.

Navy also can't get one chopper per ship and forget helicopter carriers if we don't even have enough for combat ships.

A Osprey deal, and hopefully that proposed 60 ton "osprey" helicopter.

Helicopter is really the way of the future, currently China has the world's 6 percent I think, America has 30, we need to at least equal American numbers, what with us having bigger numbers and all.



All in all this could take 2 decades and cost tens of billions each year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army WZ-9 armed helicopters fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army WZ-9 armed helicopters fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army WZ-9 armed helicopters fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

《China Top Gun》 Navy CV16 MV 

SWF: CV16 & J-15 MV. swf

Video page: 《飞鲨宣传片》_点兵_新浪播客

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army WZ-9 armed helicopters fleet 






































China WZ-9 production line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army WZ-9 armed helicopters fleet exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

cnleio said:


> PLAAF Su-27/ J-11/ J-11B fighter fleet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLAAF J-11 fighters fly over Mount Qomolangma in Tibet


I am impressed.

what do the 5 stars on the first pic mean?


----------



## xunzi

Looking at our training J15 on Liaoning is very profesional. I am very please with our PLA!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

cnleio said:


> Naval Airforce:
> 24x Su-30mk2 fighters (main anti-ship)
> 200+x JH-7A fighters (main anti-ship)
> 30+x J-10A fighters (building more)
> some H-6 bombers (main anti-ship)
> some J-8II fighters (start to retire)
> J-15 mass production, need time to deploy on CV16.
> 
> Now total near 400x for Naval Airforce.


Strange you guys are not using J-11 for Anti Ship roles we are short of money other wise our Navy is interested in J-11 B to use it for Anti Ship role


----------



## xunzi

Brutas said:


> Projection of Power has nothing to do with friend or foe. Today's foe can be tomorrow's friend. Notion is to let the world know that Chinese armed forces has come of age and they are ready to play a bigger role in world affairs. Sending fleets overseas lets others know China is a global power broker & no more a regional Samurai. Smaller nations like Britain, France and others routinely projects their power even though their military strength is miniscule compared to the Chinese. Even Turkey & Iran in Mideast is sending their fleets overseas routinely beyond their region.
> 
> Uncle Sam has fleets traversing the globe just for the purpose to project it's might irrespective of the region being friend or foe.


We have a non-intervention policy so establishing base and power projection abroad go against our non-interference belief. However contrary to popular belief, we are very capable of projecting power abroad if we have to. Just need a little shift in foreign policy. It is however not a strategy we are actively seeking because we don't want get drag into world politics. Though if the world friendly countries are receptive of our emergence, we will take a look into possible future military base deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Viet said:


> I am impressed.
> 
> what do the 5 stars on the first pic mean?


Each year PLAAF held fighters combat exercise from different military regions like American ' Red Flag', i think that 'Five Stars' was 'Enemy' shot down by the pilot in PLAAF exercise. PLAAF J-11 vs J-10, J-11 vs Su-30 or J10 vs Su-30 coming from PLA Seven military regions.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## cnleio

Zarvan said:


> Strange you guys are not using J-11 for Anti Ship roles we are short of money other wise our Navy is interested in J-11 B to use it for Anti Ship role


Naval J-15 will replace J-11.

Coz the production of J-11/ J-11B heavy fighter is slow and most jet engines r AL-31F imported from Russia, WS-10A didn't produce enough to replace AL-31F. Now China only has 250+ J-11/J-11B fighters, still not reach enough numbers for PLAAF.

J-11 production must defer to PLAAF's requirment, then is PLAN. PLAN can wait for J-15 mass production, it's just time problem PLAN will get enough numbers of J-15 fighter within few years.

mass production version J-15 fighter pic, let PLAN keep waiting, it will soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army WZ-9 armed helicopters fleet












PLA Army WZ-19 armed helicopters fleet


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army WZ-19 armed helicopters production line

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

xunzi said:


> We have a non-intervention policy so establishing base and power projection abroad go against our non-interference belief. However contrary to popular belief, we are very capable of projecting power abroad if we have to. Just need a little shift in foreign policy. It is however not a strategy we are actively seeking because we don't want get drag into world politics. Though if the world friendly countries are receptive of our emergence, we will take a look into possible future military base deal.



I believe power projection is good and necessary but too much can be a pain.

We must impose some self limits. 


If there is anything to be learned from America, it is there is no right answer to a conflict, you are going to piss off someone or everyone. Even staying out of it draws criticism, see Rwanda. Lest we forget, getting suck into a occupation war is also very dangerous. 

If we walk down their route we will face their problem, hence, impose some self limits, not so that we can't reach certain places, but make it longer, not the 24 hours American thing. Make it much longer so there is plausible cause for non involvement.


My thinking is, no new bases, just deals of replenishment and mutual defense with certain key position nations in certain cases. The key is mutual, it works the other way too. 

American Pakistan has shown that bases that violate sovereignty is bad idea. The age of colonialism is over. New thinking needs to be had.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pangu

xunzi said:


> We have a non-intervention policy so establishing base and power projection abroad go against our non-interference belief. However contrary to popular belief, we are very capable of projecting power abroad if we have to. Just need a little shift in foreign policy. It is however not a strategy we are actively seeking because we don't want get drag into world politics. Though if the world friendly countries are receptive of our emergence, we will take a look into possible future military base deal.



We are still far from projecting any real power. As of now, some western analyst classify China as a "weak France" in terms of power projection. For one we do not have the ability to rapidly deploy ground forces now, but the arrival of Y-20 should solve that somewhat.


----------



## Brutas

xunzi said:


> We have a non-intervention policy so establishing base and power projection abroad go against our non-interference belief. However contrary to popular belief, we are very capable of projecting power abroad if we have to. Just need a little shift in foreign policy. It is however not a strategy we are actively seeking because we don't want get drag into world politics. Though if the world friendly countries are receptive of our emergence, we will take a look into possible future military base deal.



In my humble opinion that's a self defeating belief/strategy. Again power projection doesn't mean intervention. No nation in today's world can remain neutral in any affairs. One has to take sides even in neutrality. Agreements with strategic nations in South America, Africa & Asia will allow China to deploy at least it's ships across the globe even though they may not intervene in any conflict. The mere presence would send the signal.

Zheng He in 15th century understood it well as he set sail with his massive fleet. Had he continued he might have discovered the new world instead of Columbus(had only three small ships). But China shut it self out. Rest is history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Eagle

Good presentation! AND the Chinese Navy doesn't operate from a "duck pond" as does the Russian Navy.

Next thing we know Russia will want Alaska back!!!


----------



## Akasa

xudeen said:


> We are still far from projecting any real power. As of now, some western analyst classify China as a "weak France" in terms of power projection. For one we do not have the ability to rapidly deploy ground forces now, but the arrival of Y-20 should solve that somewhat.



China, in purely objective terms, have more projective capability than any country in the world save Russia & the United States.


----------



## Europa

American Eagle said:


> Good presentation! AND the Chinese Navy doesn't operate from a "duck pond" as does the Russian Navy.
> 
> Next thing we know Russia will want Alaska back!!!



from RiaNovosti:

Russia to Build Network of Modern Naval Bases in Arctic - Putin

how do you see it?


----------



## American Eagle

Europa said:


> from RiaNovosti:
> 
> Russia to Build Network of Modern Naval Bases in Arctic - Putin
> 
> how do you see it?



I noticed this topic on this site earlier today. It sounds like Putin wants to stake Russia's claim(s) to untapped, undiscovered oil and gas resources up toward the North Pole. It could also become, additionally, a place for virtual prison labor camps, similar to the old Siberian Gullags.


----------



## Europa

American Eagle said:


> I noticed this topic on this site earlier today. It sounds like Putin wants to stake Russia's claim(s) to untapped, undiscovered oil and gas resources up toward the North Pole. It could also become, additionally, a place for virtual prison labor camps, similar to the old Siberian Gullags.



does it in anyway give anyone an upper-hand controlling alaska?


----------



## Zarvan

@Cnelio Please tell more details about Z-10 specially the rockets and Missiles which would be fitted into Z-10 @cnelio


----------



## American Eagle

Your follow up question is very insightful.

Several commecial and contol of "things" come into play, not the least of which are various international airlines overflight air rights to fly across the top of the globe for most direct, most economical flights to Asia, particuarly to Japan and China.

It would take more time than I have tonight to be more specific but yes, in a broad answer of a ball park nature, it could impact international flights from Alaska over the Pole. A rough answer but all I can do tonight. Maybe later in the week bring this up again. I am very busy here right now. Thanks.


----------



## cnleio

I wish there'r all China Z-20 helicopters to replace Mi-8 and Mi-171 ...


----------



## Zarvan

cnleio said:


> I wish there'r all China Z-20 helicopters to replace Mi-8 and Mi-171 ...


What rockets and Missiles you would fit in Z-10 and is Z-20 a Transport Helicopter

The Harbin Z-20 or Zhi-20 is a medium lift helicopter produced in the Northeast of China. Its first flight was on 23 December 2013.[1] The helicopter has a MTOW in the range of 10 tons,[2] can drop troops at locations of up to 3,000 ft (910 m) altitude, and could operate form the Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning.[3] It is thought to be comparable to the US made Sikorsky UH-60 Black Hawk helicopter, the civilian Sikorsky S-70C-2 variant of which has been used by the People's Liberation Army since 1984.[4] *Some sources suggest that the Z-20 is in fact a close copy of the Black Hawk[5] and link the design to the Black Hawk that was abandoned by US special forces in Pakistan during the operation to kill Osama bin Laden on 1 May 2011.[6] The sources say that Pakistan allowed Chinese officials to examine the Black Hawk wreckage*.[7] However, Aviation Week also points out that although some aspects of the design do appear similar, such as the tail wheel arrangement, there are also marked differences. For example, the Chinese Z-20 has a five blade rotor compared with the Black Hawks' four blades


----------



## Beast

Zarvan said:


> What rockets and Missiles you would fit in Z-10 and is Z-20 a Transport Helicopter
> 
> The Harbin Z-20 or Zhi-20 is a medium lift helicopter produced in the Northeast of China. Its first flight was on 23 December 2013.[1] The helicopter has a MTOW in the range of 10 tons,[2] can drop troops at locations of up to 3,000 ft (910 m) altitude, and could operate form the Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning.[3] It is thought to be comparable to the US made Sikorsky UH-60 Black Hawk helicopter, the civilian Sikorsky S-70C-2 variant of which has been used by the People's Liberation Army since 1984.[4] *Some sources suggest that the Z-20 is in fact a close copy of the Black Hawk[5] and link the design to the Black Hawk that was abandoned by US special forces in Pakistan during the operation to kill Osama bin Laden on 1 May 2011.[6] The sources say that Pakistan allowed Chinese officials to examine the Black Hawk wreckage*.[7] However, Aviation Week also points out that although some aspects of the design do appear similar, such as the tail wheel arrangement, there are also marked differences. For example, the Chinese Z-20 has a five blade rotor compared with the Black Hawks' four blades



PLA already operate a small fleet of blackhawk. Why would they need the debris from pakistan if they need it for RE?


----------



## cnleio

Zarvan said:


> What rockets and Missiles you would fit in Z-10 and is Z-20 a Transport Helicopter



We don't know Z-20, wait for more pics.

WZ-9 using HJ-9 anti-tank missile







WZ-10 and WZ-19 using HJ-10 anti-tank missile

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Genesis

Beast said:


> PLA already operate a small fleet of blackhawk. Why would they need the debris from pakistan if they need it for RE?



because the same people also _knows_ pla agents lives under their beds.


----------



## xunzi

Brutas said:


> In my humble opinion that's a self defeating belief/strategy. Again power projection doesn't mean intervention. No nation in today's world can remain neutral in any affairs. One has to take sides even in neutrality. Agreements with strategic nations in South America, Africa & Asia will allow China to deploy at least it's ships across the globe even though they may not intervene in any conflict. The mere presence would send the signal.
> 
> Zheng He in 15th century understood it well as he set sail with his massive fleet. Had he continued he might have discovered the new world instead of Columbus(had only three small ships). But China shut it self out. Rest is history.


We will project our power aboard when the time is right. It is imminent but currently we are not interest in that option as we are still sharpen up our knives, so to speak.



xudeen said:


> We are still far from projecting any real power. As of now, some western analyst classify China as a "weak France" in terms of power projection. For one we do not have the ability to rapidly deploy ground forces now, but the arrival of Y-20 should solve that somewhat.


It is very easy for us to project power but we chose not to for strategic and development path reason. Engine will remain the only obstacle for us to producing even more capable and deadly aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Nuclear China  (atomic bomb & hydrogen bomb)


















The moment pic of Nuke explode (compared with Sun)











Megaton level explode 










Lop Nur, China nuclear test site for nuclear weapons development

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Official CCTV media reported LanZhou, a opened China uranium enrichment plant. 
(24H x 365D running, to support enriched uranium for China nuclear-power plant and Nuclear weapons)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Official CCTV media reported LanZhou, a opened China uranium enrichment plant. 
(24H x 365D running, to support enriched uranium for China nuclear-power plant and Nuclear weapons)
































Enriched uranium bucket

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army Z-11 helicopters fleet, to train new helo pilots 







PLA Army & PLAN Z-9 helicopters fleet











PLAAF Su-27ubk/ J-11 fighters fleet











PLAN JH-7A bomber/fighter fleet








PLAN H-6H bombers fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brutas

A recent news stated;

"Currently, *16* Chinese vessels are stationed across the world in non-combat missions."

Good move. Number could be increased.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Navy H-6K bombers fleet 









Navy JL-8 jet trainer, to train PLAN pilots 








PLA Army WZ-10/ WZ-19/ WZ-9 armed helicopters fleet 

















PLA Army WZ-9 armed helicopters fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

WZ-9 pilots using night vision device.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army ZTZ99A2 MBT groups 




















@atatwolf  where the wolf ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pangu

ZTZ99A - According to *Insignius*@http://www.sinodefenceforum.com

This is the Type 99A2/Type 99B. It's the very newest iteration of this series, even though it shares absolutely nothing in design with the Type 99. Different chassis, different turret, different FCS, differnt APS, and even different gun. The "ZTZ99A2" is the ZTZ99A. There was never an A2 designation.

In fact, it is an entirely new chassis compared to the ZTZ99. It has a higher-raised engine compartment but a shorter overall hull as compared to the very strechted T-72 styled chassis of the ZTZ99. The ZTZ99 had to accomodate the large and bulky German 1500hp Diesel engine, while the ZTZ99A can now have a shorter and more compact hull because of the new Ukrainian/Chinese 1500hp engine with integrated propulsion package. So, the whole tank now has a very brutish look due to the contrast between the completely new turret with thick frontal armour blocks and box-shaped geometry, while the hull now got shorter. But needless to say, the new ZTZ99A tank should have superb protection compared to the earlier 99s.


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Fighters, we love them.


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Fighters, we love them.


----------



## Zarvan

cnleio said:


> PLAAF Fighters, we love them.


How many J-10 and J-11 and J-15 and J-16 China plans to induct in its Armed Forces ?


----------



## cnleio

Zarvan said:


> How many J-10 and J-11 and J-15 and J-16 China plans to induct in its Armed Forces ?


Hard to say, it depend on China economy whether can support huge fighter numbers. As far as i know, now China produced near 300x J-10A and 250x Su-27/J-11/J-11B fighters. Future J-10A might close, coz J-10B start to mass production. 2014 J-10B fighter has formally joint PLAAF, soon we will see many PLAAF's J-10B fighters pic.

J-15 also mass production, J-16 still not.


----------



## Zarvan

cnleio said:


> Hard to say, it depend on China economy whether can support huge fighter numbers. As far as i know, now China produced near 300x J-10A and 250x Su-27/J-11/J-11B fighters. Future J-10A might close, coz J-10B start to mass production. 2014 J-10B fighter has formally joint PLAAF, soon we will see many PLAAF's J-10B fighters pic.
> 
> J-15 also mass production, J-16 still not.


I am asking what are you expecting final number to be of these fighter Jets I read some where total 1200 J-10 would be produced for Chinese Air Force


----------



## cnleio

Zarvan said:


> I am asking what are you expecting final number to be of these fighter Jets I read some where total 1200 J-10 would be produced for Chinese Air Force


If China economy going well in next twenty years, i think China wish our PLAAF to have 1000+ J-10A/B J-11 J-15 J-16 fighters as the same as 1500x F-16/F-15 U.S owned now.

No 1200x J-10, this idea so crazy.


----------



## Zarvan

cnleio said:


> If China economy going well in next twenty years, i think China wish our PLAAF to have 1000+ fighters as the same as 1500x F-16/F-15 U.S owned now.
> 
> No 1200x J-10, this idea so crazy.


Why Crazy you already produced more than 300 J-10 A if you produce 300 J-10 B that would make it 600 and if 300 more J-10 C are produced that makes it 900 and you can also go for 1200 I think its possible


----------



## cnleio

Zarvan said:


> Why Crazy you already produced more than 300 J-10 A if you produce 300 J-10 B that would make it 600 and if 300 more J-10 C are produced that makes it 900 and you can also go for 1200 I think its possible


Save the money to produce stealth fighters like J-20 or J-30 in next twenty years. I think 500x J-10A/B/C is OKay. PLAAF's future star is the J-20, not J-10A/B/C.

Won't later than 2018, J-20 fighters can join PLAAF.


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Fighters, we love them.


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10A fighter group


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF's HQ-9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Navy 039, 039A and 039B submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army


----------



## cnleio

Tibet Sky & PLAAF J-11

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## dexter

*A Chinese military fighter jet takes off from a highway during a test of a highway airstrip designed by China...*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

cnleio said:


> PLA Army


Which is the Tank in first Picture ?


----------



## cnleio

Zarvan said:


> Which is the Tank in first Picture ?


Army ZTZ-99G MBT



China MBT produce lines (ZTZ99 and ZTZ96)
















MBT model compare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

A famous leaked pic, 1979 Child & J-10 wood model

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luftwaffe

cnleio said:


> A famous leaked pic, 1979 Child & J-10 wood model



For real? I don't know it can't be 79 if it was, China would have come out with J-10 in whatever crude form in that era and if it is true why did it go to cold storage for so long.


----------



## cnleio

Luftwaffe said:


> For real? I don't know it can't be 79 if it was, China would have come out with J-10 in whatever crude form in that era and if it is true why did it go to cold storage for so long.


Real, it's a 1979 China Children Magazine. The boy won the champion in 1979 SiChuan Plane Model Game, local journalist took a photograph for the young champion and his wood plane model. At 1979 nobody knew the plane model made by this young boy was 601 & CAIC's TopSecret project (J-10). LOL, I guess 1979 China media screening agency did not read a Children Magazine.

When ppl found this leaked China Children Magazine, it's 2000s after J-10 prototype fly. Why a children know China J-10 project in 1979 ? Coz the father of this boy was a aircraft engineer who ever joint J-10 project in 601 Chengdu aircraft design institute, the boy just looked at J-10 drawing when his father took some drafts & blueprints to work in house at night, relying on his own memory the boy "made" a similar plane in 1979 Plane Model Game and won the champion ! But nobody knew our TopSecret just leak out on the cover of a China Children Magazine.


Well Chinese is good at keeping secret, even our ppl did not know whether it is real. Sometimes the real try to be the fake, the fake looks like the real.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GeHAC

Luftwaffe said:


> For real? I don't know it can't be 79 if it was, China would have come out with J-10 in whatever crude form in that era and if it is true why did it go to cold storage for so long.


The J-10 project officially approved in 1984.That's a J-13 leaked model,the project was interrupted for lacking funds.It looks closer to a F16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

GeHAC said:


> The J-10 project officially approved in 1984.That's a J-13 leaked model,the project was interrupted for lacking funds.It looks closer to a F16


Like this J-13 ???


----------



## cnleio

H/MTC-T rocket buoyancy torpedo, the best toy for China to blockade enemy's port and water channel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Army new ZTZ99A2 MBT








Old pic, China type69II light tank factory






Old pic,7.62mm type56 rifile factory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China DF-15B IRBM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China Marine Corps heavy fire: ZBD-05 amphibian tank & PLZ-07 SPH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AKIRAKUMA

To you.


----------



## aliaselin

In fact, a model for J-20 is leaked out in CD forum in around 2006, but no people at that times knew it is J-20


----------



## Brutas

Report presented to US congress stated Chinese Navy has 538 ships in it's inventory. That makes it the largest navy in the world in terms of number of ships. Time to assert influence at least in the Pacific & Indian Ocean.


----------



## GeHAC

cnleio said:


> China Marine Corps heavy fire: ZBD-05 amphibian tank & PLZ-07 SPH



Marines?The camouflage looks like Army's amphibious mechanized force.Nice tanks,the fire control system much better than 96A.


----------



## cnleio

GeHAC said:


> Marines?The camouflage looks like Army's amphibious mechanized force.Nice tanks,the fire control system much better than 96A.


Blue digital camo, not Green digital camo.


----------



## GeHAC

Brutas said:


> Report presented to US congress stated Chinese Navy has 538 ships in it's inventory. That makes it the largest navy in the world in terms of number of ships. Time to assert influence at least in the Pacific & Indian Ocean.


Nope,the fleet of modernized warships is almost the same size as JMSDF.


----------



## cnleio

Amphibious landing exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

The long-range rocket troop of No.1 Army of PLA:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Amphibious landing drill, NJMD (07.07.2014)























Marines doing the some (07.08.2014)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army ZTZ99G MBTs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Army PHL-03 300mm MRLS Drill (07.28.2014)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GeHAC

cnleio said:


> Army PHL-03 300mm MRLS Drill (07.28.2014)



I see lots of BMWs flying above


----------



## Europa

oh beauty go lethal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Europa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

ShotGun/ Grenade Sniper/ Sniper rifile/ sub-machine gun in China factory ...


----------



## cnleio

A recent PLA landing drill

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GeHAC

PLA’s best heavy mechnized division approved to participate in show in Peace-Mission 2014 SCO Drill.



AFT10




ZTZ-99A




PLZ-05

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Recent photos of J-11 in drill, LZMD(Aug. 2014)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

2014 "Peace Mission-2014" drill

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

cnleio said:


> 2014 "Peace Mission-2014" drill



Separatist reaction on the other side.

"Fcuk this, Im going home"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> 2014 "Peace Mission-2014" drill



Looks like the battle field of kursk where so many armour gather.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA ZTZ99G tank and 122mm SPH  

_Are you READY ?!_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## People's guard

你用不着这么大费周章的宣传= =、


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army, SOF Hunter Training


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army, SOF Hunter Training


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pluto

Europa said:


> oh beauty go lethal


----------



## cnleio

*ZTZ99A MBTs attack ! *




















































@atatwolf just remember here, buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051
日の出雲開
AMDR

Welcome to this thread, here something is interesting !


----------



## cnleio

WZ-10 











J-10A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Army tanks lead the way


----------



## AMDR

*PLAN SOF*




*Type 730 CIWS










HQ-16






*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

"Made in China" Army - I


----------



## cnleio

"Made in China" Army - II


----------



## cnleio

"Made in China" Army - III


----------



## cnleio

"Made in China" Army - IV


----------



## cnleio

"Made in China" Army - V


----------



## cnleio

"Made in China" Army - VI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

"Made in China" Army - VII

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

"Made in China" Army - VIII

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

"Made in China" Army - IX

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

"Made in China" Army - X

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMDR

*PLA Exercises*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CN.Black

cnleio said:


> "Made in China" Army - VII
> 
> View attachment 137751
> 
> View attachment 137752
> 
> View attachment 137756
> 
> View attachment 137753
> 
> View attachment 137754
> 
> View attachment 137755
> 
> View attachment 137757
> View attachment 137758
> 
> 
> View attachment 137872
> 
> View attachment 137873


 Good to see mang HQ17 and HQ7B have been commisioned,I remeber that they were still in test not long before.


----------



## cnleio

"Made in China" Army - XI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

CN.Black said:


> Good to see mang HQ17 and HQ7B have been commisioned,I remeber that they were still in test not long before.


Many r Tor M-1 (SA-15) bought by China Army from Russia on the pic.

Compared with SA-15, China HQ-17 has the different search radar system.

HQ-17






SA-15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

"Made in China" Army - XII

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> "Made in China" Army - XII
> View attachment 138138
> 
> View attachment 138140
> 
> View attachment 138141
> 
> View attachment 138145
> 
> View attachment 138146
> 
> View attachment 138147


anynews about Bangladesh ?


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


> anynews about Bangladesh ?


We only knew MBT-2000 tank & HQ-7B SAM in Bangladesh Army, K-8W in Bangladesh Airforce, 4x subs will deliver to Bangladesh Navy...


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> We only knew MBT-2000 tank & HQ-7B SAM in Bangladesh Army, K-8W in Bangladesh Airforce, 4x subs will deliver to Bangladesh Navy...


4x sub!!!!  we know about 2 ! ! tell me more about it


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


> 4x sub!!!!  we know about 2 ! ! tell me more about it


Just check news again, it's 2x subs deal cost 200mil USD maybe type039 export version. 
Sorry bro, my mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> Just check news again, it's 2x subs deal cost 200mil USD maybe type039 export version.
> Sorry bro, my mistake.


dang lol ! ! anyway the subs are 035G


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


> dang lol ! ! anyway the subs are 035G


The official news HuangQiu said maybe 2x type039 subs. I think 200mil USD for 2x 035G is expensive, but for 2x type039 is Okay.

美媒：中国向孟加拉出口2艘潜艇 可能是039型


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> The official news HuangQiu said maybe 2x type039 subs. I think 200mil USD for 2x 035G is expensive, but for 2x type039 is Okay.
> 
> 美媒：中国向孟加拉出口2艘潜艇 可能是039型


total is about $200million , not each and those will be modified

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


> total is about $200million , not each and those will be modified


Yes, and China also has type039 export version: S-20 sub with AIP power.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> Yes, and China also has type039 export version: S-20 sub with AIP power.
> 
> View attachment 138156
> 
> View attachment 138157
> 
> View attachment 138158


we all knew that S-20 is export version of Type041


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


> we all knew that S-20 is export version of Type041


As far as i knew, there's no type041 sub in PLAN, maybe u said 039A AIP sub ? There's some confusion about China sub name, even West news also used wrong name. "Yuan" class == type039/A/B/C, the S-20 developed from "Yuan" class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> As far as i knew, there's no type041 sub in PLAN, maybe u said 039A AIP sub ? There's some confusion about China sub name, even West news also used wrong name. "Yuan" class == type039/039A/039C, the S-20 developed from "Yuan" class.


there are also Type039G , then A1, A2


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


> there are also Type039G , then A1, A2


Inside China, "Yuan" / type039 has many version improved AIP system. Chinese all called them "Yuan" calss.
type039G, type039A1, type039A2 or type039A, type039B, type039C. BTW all these names called by military fans on internet, i think not PLAN official names =).

“Yuan” family 

type39 prototype






type39G or type39A





type39A1 or type39B






type39A2 or type39C

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## l'ingénieur

i came

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA 38th Army of Beijing MR. Its equipements are among the best in PLA Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

type92 105mm assualt guns






K-8 trainers





J-11 fighters in Tibet





J-8II fighters





DF-11 






HQ-17 SAMs






PLA Army rockets fire


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army helicotpers attack exercise


----------



## Aepsilons

@cnleio , 

Do you have anymore pictures of China's HJ-12 platform? 

Thanks buddy! ^^,


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @cnleio ,
> 
> Do you have anymore pictures of China's HJ-12 platform?
> 
> Thanks buddy! ^^,


One pic in 2014-ZhuHai Air Show thread, but more HJ-12 detail pics wait after 11.11 open day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> One pic in 2014-ZhuHai Air Show thread, but more HJ-12 detail pics wait after 11.11 open day.



Thanks. Will be waiting for it. I've got a lot of friends in JGSDF that really are fond of Chinese military equip by the way. Your threads are popular in Japanese defense forums. 

You're very popular btw 

多国网民讨论：为什么那么多中国人希望打仗？ - 否客网-军迷社区


----------



## GeHAC

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @cnleio ,
> 
> Do you have anymore pictures of China's HJ-12 platform?
> 
> Thanks buddy! ^^,


More details coming!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army PHL-03 MLRS fire in Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## GeHAC

ZTZ-99A

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GeHAC

Lanzhou military region

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

K-8









I come from PLAAF 






WZ-10 night trainning

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

China WZ-10

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army ZTZ99A MBT and ZBD04A IFV











Army military exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10A fighters







PLA WZ-19 armed helicopters







PLA ZTZ99A MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army ZTZ96A MBT and Type04A IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army WZ-19

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

cnleio said:


> "Made in China" Army - XI
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138114


beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

Awsome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF JH-7A bomber/fighter fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF H-6K bomber fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA PLZ-05 155mm SPG fleet











PLA Military Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA WZ-10 Strike Group

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA WZ-10 maintain








WZ-10 attack

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA 8x WZ-10 and Mi-8 helo fleet flying

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Recruiting Advertisement

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## masud

cnleio said:


> PLAAF Recruiting Advertisement
> 
> View attachment 226918
> 
> View attachment 226919
> 
> View attachment 226922
> 
> View attachment 226920
> 
> View attachment 226923
> 
> View attachment 226924
> 
> View attachment 226926
> 
> View attachment 226927


good going brothers, keep it up.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Airborne

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA Second Artillery Force Recruiting Advertisement (China strategic missile)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA type09 122mm howitzer trucks

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

2015 - Jurh PLA Military Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10A & J-11 patrolling

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA's 101st Airborne Division (WZ-10 & WZ-19) 




> 2015年6月12日，北京某陆航团，在北京通州区张家湾上空列队，进行反法西斯胜利70周年阅兵彩排训练。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> PLA's 101st Airborne Division (WZ-10 & WZ-19)
> 
> 
> View attachment 229377
> 
> View attachment 229378
> 
> View attachment 229379
> 
> View attachment 229381
> 
> View attachment 229382
> 
> View attachment 229383
> 
> View attachment 229384


That is lots of chopper...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-11 fighters defense the Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army night assault training, 21-century modern war

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> PLA Army night assault training, 21-century modern war



PLA in Korean War used to be master in night warfare even without modern night vision equipment.


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> PLA in Korean War used to be master in night warfare even without modern night vision equipment.


Bro, that's old time ... right now PLA prepare for the 21-century modern war with hi-tech equipments.


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF HQ-9 air defense exercise 



> 6月中旬，广空导弹某旅首次整建制赴戈壁大漠参加空军实兵对抗演练，与专业蓝军航空兵在复杂电磁环境下排兵布阵，背靠背展开红蓝双方自由攻防战斗。演练中，在强电磁干扰掩护下，蓝军多型战机从数百公里以外多批次、多方向、大速度，超低空突袭保卫要地。该导弹旅数次紧急变更战斗部署，迅即做好战斗准备，采取反干扰措施，运用信息组网、接替抗击等新战法，发射导弹10余枚，先后击落“敌”机10余架，取得了5个首次的训练成果。这是该旅首次整建制全员全装参加有战术背景的空地对抗演习，部队跨区机动数千公里，不经休整、不经适应性训练，临机确定演练课题、指定发射火力单元，在未知条件下，进驻即打，实弹抗击空中多型目标，极大的增加了演练难度和强度，全面检验了战时“侦、打、走、防、保”能力，部队实战化水平得到进一步提升。中新社发 李明 摄 图片来源：CNSPHOTO



Today only few countries in the world can design >200km air defense systems and techs...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

China HQ-9 air defense battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLA helo fleets join Beach Landing Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA helo fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> PLA helo fleet


Looks like local production of Chinese military helicopter is doing well.

Only made in China military product will involved in the celebration of China victory over Japan in WWII.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> Looks like local production of Chinese military helicopter is doing well.
> 
> Only made in China military product will involved in the celebration of China victory over Japan in WWII.


All type helos mass production, next is Z-20 & Z-15. China helo fleets becoming stronger in 21 century !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

J-10A produce line

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

BeiJing's PLA helo fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA PHL-03 300mm MLRS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

cnleio said:


> BeiJing's PLA helo fleet


Technical issue, re-upload again ... BeiJing PLA's helo fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA HQ-16A air-defense system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Amphibious Assault Vehicles trainning

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA soldiers & shoot trainning 





type03 & type95(QBZ95) 5.60mm rifle, type88 sniper rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Navy J-15 fighter fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

cnleio said:


> Navy J-15 fighter fleet
> 
> View attachment 236625



Whats the status of the J-15?


----------



## cnleio

Beidou2020 said:


> Whats the status of the J-15?


I knew, slowly mass production and now limited output ... more J-15 fleets might wait for 2~3 years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA old type83 152mm SPH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Sky of 2009 BeiJing Military Parade ... 2015.09.03 will again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA HQ-16A air-defense battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA HQ-16A air-defense battalion























PLA anti-aircraft guns trainning

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA beach landing training

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF H-6K bomber fleet 











PLAAF H-6H bomber fleet























PLAAF JH-7A bomber/fighter fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> PLAAF H-6K bomber fleet
> 
> View attachment 237273



Interesting ... especially these rarely seen older H-6E and F models !


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Interesting ... especially these rarely seen older H-6E and F models !


Start to retire and will be replaced by new H-6K bombers ... or future H-20 stealth bomber,stealth bomber is China's next aircraft design project.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> Start to retire and will be replaced by new H-6K bombers ... or future H-20 stealth bomber,stealth bomber is China's next aircraft design project.
> View attachment 237280




Ohhh I can't wait until this mighty "Dragon" will spread its wings ... any idea when ??

Following my rational expectation and given an at best similar development-cycle to the Y-20 (full-scale metal mock-upconstructed by 2008, begin of prototype-manufacturing in August 2009 and final assembly until late 2012, maiden flight in early 2013) a roll out + maiden flight can be projected to 2018/19 at best.

Deino


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Ohhh I can't wait until this mighty "Dragon" will spread its wings ... any idea when ??
> 
> Following my rational expectation and given an at best similar development-cycle to the Y-20 (full-scale metal mock-upconstructed by 2008, begin of prototype-manufacturing in August 2009 and final assembly until late 2012, maiden flight in early 2013) a roll out + maiden flight can be projected to 2018/19 at best.
> 
> Deino


Before 2020 is Possible ... from the past to now, China's next generation aircraft design:

stealth fighter prototypes J-20 flied 5x years
transport plane prototypes Y-20 flied 3x years
6-ton utility helicopter prototype Z-20 flied near 2x years
... H-20 stealth bomber is the last aircraft which modern PLAAF lack. According to the information + rumors, i agree with H-20 out and mainden flight before 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

BeiJing military parade rehearsal for 70th WWII Victory (2015.09.03)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

BeiJing military parade rehearsal for 70th WWII Victory (2015.09.03)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA HQ-16A anti-aircraft missile launching vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beidou2020

cnleio said:


> Before 2020 is Possible ... from the past to now, China's next generation aircraft design:
> 
> stealth fighter prototypes J-20 flied 5x years
> transport plane prototypes Y-20 flied 3x years
> 6-ton utility helicopter prototype Z-20 flied near 2x years
> ... H-20 stealth bomber is the last aircraft which modern PLAAF lack. According to the information + rumors, i agree with H-20 out and mainden flight before 2020.



Once the J-20, H-20, Y-20 (and its AWACS and Tanker variants) enter service before 2020, Chinese military power will see a significant leap. China should produce these air assets in large quantities.

No one is touching China in the 21st century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Beidou2020 said:


> Once the J-20, H-20, Y-20 (and its AWACS and Tanker variants) enter service before 2020, Chinese military power will see a significant leap. China should produce these air assets in large quantities.
> 
> No one is touching China in the 21st century.


Just following U.S.A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

cnleio said:


> Just following U.S.A


dude there should be a rule that you can't JUST comment in this thread. Whenever I see your name I'm excited to see some new information or photos. Now I'm sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Final assembly has started ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Genesis said:


> dude there should be a rule that you can't JUST comment in this thread. Whenever I see your name I'm excited to see some new information or photos. Now I'm sad.


Hehe ... new photo at night

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

红色铁流

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Airborne training

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLA PLZ-05 155mm Howitzer Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

《World Of Tank》, lots of China Type59 tanks incoming ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## masud

cnleio said:


> 《World Of Tank》, lots of China Type59 tanks incoming ...
> 
> View attachment 239003
> View attachment 239004
> View attachment 239005
> View attachment 239006
> View attachment 239007
> View attachment 239008
> View attachment 239009


bro do you have any TYPE-59BD tank photo or any idea how they going to look like?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Another radar testbed ! .. for the J-20 too or for the J-10B or even J-11D ??


----------



## LowPost

cnleio said:


> 《World Of Tank》, lots of China Type59 tanks incoming ...
> 
> View attachment 239003
> View attachment 239004
> View attachment 239005
> View attachment 239006
> View attachment 239007
> View attachment 239008
> View attachment 239009



About time that they get replaced however.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Another radar testbed ! .. for the J-20 too or for the J-10B or even J-11D ??
> 
> View attachment 239025


 Looks more like J-31.


----------



## T-55

Tanks and infantry fighting vehicles arrived at the PLA "tank biathlon" and "Suvorov onslaught"
















sorce bmpd - Танки и БМП НОАК приехали на "Танковый биатлон" и "Суворовский натиск"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLA ZTZ96A Tank Combat Group training

















_ *China Strong ! * _

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army Group's PLZ-05 155mm SPG training

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

PLA-2009 vs PLA-2015

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

WZ-9 & WZ-10 fleet






PLA HQ-16 anit-aircraft missiles training

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## T-55

more pictures/sorce hanber - Китайская армия. Бронетехника НОАК на учениях. Фото.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China 052C and U.S Burke-II DDG

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## T-55

ZBD03 near Ryazan




















Денис Мокрушин - ZBD03 под Рязанью

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA amphibious training

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## XiaoYaoZi



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

铁甲战神 PLZ-05 155mm SPG

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

ZBD-05 landing beach

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA HQ-9 missile launch

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Teeth of China Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Still HQ-9, too many HQ-9 anti-aircraft missiles 



> 来源：中国空军网 作者：李明 发布时间：2015-08-11 10:36:03 编辑：欧冠豪
> 
> 天上战机呼啸，地上兵车驰骋……盛夏时节，广空导弹某旅首次千人百车整建制挺进西北大漠戈壁，在复杂电磁环境和恶劣自然条件下展开实战化演练。
> 
> 演练中，他们严格按照打仗标准设置各种困局、危局、险局，用逼真战场环境为新装备战斗力做“CT”，先后验证完善反干扰、反精确制导武器攻击等多种新战法，全面锤炼部队信息化条件下整体作战能力。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA 152mm SPG & 122mm SPG training in Tibet moutains



> “生命禁区”锤炼打仗本领
> “欲赢实战，必先实训。”兰州军区某炮兵团在高原使命课题训练中，有意识地把训练条件设难、把训练课题设险、把作战对手设强，从难从严摔打部队，最大限度地挖掘释放作战潜能，让官兵在挑战自我、不断突破中练就真功绝技。8月6日开始，该团利用3天时间，把部队拉至海拔4700多米的昆仑高原腹地，进行实弹战术演习，他们通过多课题、快节奏、高强度昼夜连贯作业，使部队整体作战能力得到进一步提升。该团政委苏程告诉笔者，仗怎么打，兵就要怎么练，高寒缺氧、生存环境极其恶劣的“生命禁区”，虽然对官兵生理机能影响很大，但部队不能危不施训、险不练兵，只有时刻按照实战标准苦练精兵，才能打羸未来战争。(郭崇德 孔波 庄金龙摄影报道)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

На учениях - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 55100864



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## T-55

Наведение наплавного моста - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55

На полигоне - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

T-55 said:


> На полигоне - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ


PLA PGZ-95 4x35mm SPAAG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

На полигоне - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA Type05A 120mm self-propelled mortar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

T-55 said:


>


Is this a Type 62 ?


----------



## cnleio

BoQ77 said:


> Is this a Type 62 ?


Type59 with 105mm gun, type62 light tank with 85mm gun ... so that's a type59 tank with lazer generator (lazer simulation battle) on the gun.


----------



## T-55

ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

Разведчики - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

Border security

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

more/sorce
Охрана границы - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

China. In training, in Guangzhou Military District.




























Китай. На тренировках в Гуанчжоуском военном округе. Фото. - hanber


----------



## T-55




----------



## T-55

Палубники - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ


----------



## T-55

China. Photos from training women fighters of the PLA Marine Corps.




























Китай. Фотографии с тренировок женщин-бойцов морской пехоты НОАК. - hanber

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

@T-55 Thank you for your contribution in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Evaluation of skills



































cnleio said:


> @T-55 Thank you for your contribution in this thread.


Thanks,in which thread is better to post pictures of PLA?Which thread is main?(sorry for bad english)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

China soldiers must be the luckiest soldiers on earth. It looks great, better than most of restaurant in other countries.


T-55 said:


>


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> China soldiers must be the luckiest soldiers on earth. It looks great, better than most of restaurant in other countries.


THose food are probably for VIP inspecting the training there,not for ordinary foot soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

BoQ77 said:


> China soldiers must be the luckiest soldiers on earth. It looks great, better than most of restaurant in other countries.


PLA soldiers eat buffet + refectory, above is VIP dinner

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sheik

Beast said:


> THose food are probably for VIP inspecting the training there,not for ordinary foot soldier.



Actually that's a cooking skills competition as part of a recent PLA logistical units competition.


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Some old posters

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

T-55 said:


> Some old posters


1950s PLAAF


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55

Repair and maintenance of machinery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55




----------



## T-55

J-11B

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

Some old photos
People's Liberation Army and People's Militia:1970

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

Peacekeepers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

Old and new

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

China-South Korean exercises in the Gulf of Aden

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

T-55 said:


> China-South Korean exercises in the Gulf of Aden


 The South Korean girl is cute.


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55




----------



## T-55

Fire tanks


----------



## T-55

Some older
1984-National Day of the People's Republic of China


----------



## T-55




----------



## T-55




----------



## T-55

The naval forces of the PLA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

